# LAN karte blockiert ! ?



## 3dstyler (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo IT Gemeinde,

nach langem hin und her Versuchen wende ich mich nun schließlich an euch,
ich habe 2 PCs, welche miteinander per LAN Kabel über einen switch verbunden sind. seit ca. 1 Monat funktioniert aber nun dieses Netzwerk nicht mehr. 
Schuld ist eindeutig die Netzwerkkarte vom PC 2, denn sowohl der onboard Anschluss sowie eine eingene DVI - LAN Karte werden nicht mehr angesprochen...

Switch und Kabel sind alle in Ordnung, denn am Switch hängt auch noch ein Plotter, welcher tadellos ****t. Ich habe auch verschiedene IP Adressen versucht, brachte alles keinen Erfolg.

*Frage: kann irgend etwas im PC 2 das Netzwerk blockieren?*


(übrigens, wenn ichs am PC2 mit einem Usb- LAN Adapter versuche, dann geht das Netzwerk)
LG Günther


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ja, eine defekte Netzwerkkarte kann bei billigen Switches oder Hubs das komplette Netzwerk lahm legen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## 3dstyler (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Bratkartoffel,

danke für deine info, trotzdem ist es so, dass nur ein Computer (PC 2) absolut nicht Netzwerk tauglich ist... Ist hier keiner, der sich etwas mit Netzwerken auskennt, und evt. weiß, WAS bzw. OB es vorkommen kann, dass ein Computer nicht netzwerk fähig ist****

LG und ein frohes Neues @ all!
Günther


----------

